# مواقع هامة جدا متعلقة بهندسة السيارات



## عاطف فهمي (27 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
أثناء تجولي في أحد المواقع العربية وجدت مجموعة من الروابط لمواقع عالمية هامة جدا في مجال هندسة السيارات وأردت أن أنقلها للاٍفادة ....تقبلوا تحياتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 
http://ekhtra3at.ibda3.org/montada-f14/topic-t28.htm


----------



## عبد السبوح (27 أكتوبر 2010)

للاسف المنتدي بيطلب التسجيل ياريت لو حضرتك مسجل فيه تنقل الموضوع هنا مع ذكر المصدر اذا وافق المشرفين علي ذلك


----------



## عاطف فهمي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / عبد السبوح 
فعلا أنا مسجل في الموقع ، ولم أكن أعلم أن التسجيل شرط للاٍطلاع علي المحتويات ، عموما التسجيل مجاني ولا يكلف سوي دقيقة من الوقت ، وكله في سبيل العلم ، أما عملية النقل مع ذكر المصدر بعد موافقة المشرفين ، هل الموافقة من المشرفين هنا أم هناك ، وأنا علي اٍستعداد لعمل أي شيء في صالح المنتدي ...تحياتــــــــــــــي


----------



## عبد السبوح (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هو للاسف هيكون غالبا مشكلة من الاشراف انك تحط رابط يحولك لمنتدي اخر 

حضرتك تقدر تعمل لمشاركة كوبي بست هنا و اكتب نقلا عن فلان من المكان كذا

و جزيت خيرا


----------



## عاطف فهمي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ / عبد السبوح 
هذا هو الكوبي من هناك ، وهو منقول من موقع بيت الاٍختراعات ( لاٍمانة النقل ليس اٍلا ) ولا أعلم اٍن كان هذا ممنوع أو مسموح في المنتدي أرجو اٍفادتي ،وأنا أحاول فقط اٍفادة المنتدي بأي جديد أجده للمصلحة . 

*مواقع هامة جدا متعلقة بمجال هندسة السيارات*



*موقع عربي يقدم قاموس مصطلحات هندسة السيارات إنكليزي مع الشرح لجميع المصطلحات باللغة العربية*


عمل ضخم بذل اصحابة مجهود كبير فى انجازة بارك الله فيهم وهو قاموس مصطلحات هندسة السيارات الذي يحتوي على أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مصطلح عربي - إنكليزي مع شرح عربي تغطي المواضيع التالية:

المكونات الأساسية للسيارة - المحرك ومكوناته وملحقاته - مجموعات نقل الحركة - جهاز القيادة والتوجيه - مجموعات الفرامل - العجلات والإطارات - المجموعات الكهربائية - المجموعات الإلكترونية - ميكانيكا السيارات - كهرباء السيارات - عمليات الإنتاج والتشغيل الأساسية - صيانة السيارات وخدمتها وإصلاحها - هندسة المرور - هندسة الطرق- السلامة والأمان

للبحث في القاموس الرجاء الضغط *هنـــــــــــــا*
الرجاء كتابة المصطلحات بالإنكليزية .. أو بالعربية ويفضل أن تكتب بالإنكليزية 
يمكنك كتابة جزء من المصطلح..

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*مجموعة كتب باللغة العربية عن ميكانيكا السيارات والمعدات غيرها*

فى المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقنى والمهنى
التابعة لوزارة التربية والتعليم للمملكة العربية السعودية

http://tvtc.gov.sa/Arabic/Departments/Departments/cdd/Pages/default.aspx

بعد دخولك للموقع فمن شريط القوائم المنسدلة للموقع يمكنك اختيار الحقائب التدريبية ومن القائمة المنسدلة اختار حقائب الكليات الثلثية وبعد تحميل الصفحة سوف تجد العديد من الملفات قد ظهر أمامك إختر منهم ملف التقنية الميكانيكية اذا كونت ترغب الحصول على كتب خاصة بالسيارات فسوف تنتقل لصفحة اخرى بها ملفات ايضا اختر منها محركات ومركبات سوف يظهر لك ملفات بإمتداد pdf وامام كل منها عنوان الكتاب الخاص مثل
نظام الفرامل-عملي
ناقل القدرة الذاتي = العملي 
نظام الإشعال-عملي
محركات السيارات-عملي 

إصلاح محركات السيارات 
تشخيص الأعطال-عملي
نظام التعليق والتوجيه 
أساسيات ورش 

تشخيص الأعطال 
رسم هندسي 
ناقل القدرة الذاتي = النظري 
نظام التعليق والتوجيه-عملي 

محركات السيارات 
نظام الفرامل 
نظام الوقود (بنزين)-عملي 
نظام نقل القدرة 

إصلاح محركات السيارات-عملي 
نظام نقل القدرة-عملي 
الرسم الفني 
مبادئ كهرباء والكترونيات السيارات = نظري 

نظام الوقود (بنزين) 
السلامة في ورش السيارات 
نظام الإشعال 
مبادىء تقنية السيارات 

نظام الوقود (ديزل)-عملي 
نظام الوقود (ديزل) 
مباديء كهرباء والكترونيات السيارات-عملي 

فالضغط على اى منها يمكنك الإطلاع عليه او تحميلة على جهازك
كما يمكنك تصفح الموقع وخصوصا انه غنى بمئات الكتب فى تخصصات أخرى.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع باللغة الانجليزية لمعجم لمصطلحات محركات الاحتراق الداخلي.*.

أو مايعرف بــ Internal-combustion engine glossary

http://www.s-logics.com/e-glossary/#C

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*كتاب كامل من 600 صفحة بالعربي عن محركات الديزل بشكل شامل*

على موقع مازال تحت الإنشاء، وهذه وصلة تحميل الكتاب وهو بصيغةو pdf مضغوط

http://www.turbopower.ws/downloads/ebook/dengines.zip

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع لشرح الانظمه الحديثه للسيارات هائل* 

للمهتمين بدراسه الانظمه الحديثه في السيارات هذا الموقع يحتوي علي 70 فايل pdf لشرح هذه الانظمه مثل EFI وطريقه عملها وشرح للانظمه الالكترونيه مثل ECU,OBD واجزاءها sensors,actuators....etc
http://www.autoshop101.com
بعد الدخول للموقع ادخل علي technical articles علي يسار الشاشه ستجد عدد كبير من الروابط اعمل كليك يسار لقراءة الموضوع اللي تريده

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع لشرح انظمه السيارات *

http://www.icarumba.com/icarumba/default.asp

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع تعليمي لشرح هندسة ميكانيكا السيارات - شرح بالفيديو والصور !! *

موقع أكثر من رائع لشرح ميكانيكا السيارات .. 
دورة الوقود - الزيت - الهواء - نظام الفرامل - المحرك الرباعي الأشواط 
بالصور والفيديو - وقابل للتحميل 
http://abbysenior.com/mechanics/
مثال : على تحميل الفيديو إحدى الصفحات: 
http://abbysenior.com/mechanics/lubricat.htm

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*وهذا رابط لموقع آخر لشرح ميكانيكا السيارات .. *

وهو يحتوي على 32 ملف فيديو للتحميل مجانا 
http://www.cdxglobal.com/resources/video.html
ملاحظات :- بعض الملفات مشابه للملفات في الموقع الأول .. 
إلا أنها أقل وضوحا حيث عمل على تقليل حجمها من خلال تقليل درجة الوضوح .. 
لذا فهي مناسبه لمن لا يملكون سرعة تحميل عالية يبلغ الحجم الكلي للملفات في الموقع الثاني 137 ميجابايت فقط 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع عن السيارات ويشتمل على مقاطع فديو عن اجزاء السيارة ؛ كيف تصنع وكيف تعمل*

http://abbysenior.com/mechanics/

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع به كتب صيانة وافلام عن السيارات والمتوسيكلات واشياء كثيرة *

http://www.motorbooks.co.za/index.php

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع عن السيارات ويوصلك الى كل قطة للسيارة عن طريق الرابط*

اضافة الى اسئلة دقيقة لكل موضوع
http://www.innerauto.com/

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

*موقع سوق السيارات المصرية و به معلومات قيمة عن السيارات وأجزاؤها وأعطالها وبعض قوانين المرور المهمة*

ويمكنك الإستفادة العلمية منه وخصوصا قبل الشروع فى شراء أو بيع السيارات 
http://www.sayaratmisr.com/

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## عبد السبوح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل علي النقل 

و وفقك الله و نفع بك


----------



## عاطف فهمي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي لا شكر علي واجب 
أرجو فقط أن يكون في صالح المنتدي وأعضاءه
وفقنا الله واٍياكم اٍلي ما فيه الخير والنفع للجميع
 تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخ عاطف


----------



## black88star (16 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك يا اخي على المجهود الجبار
عوآفي


----------



## عبد السبوح (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


هذه مجموعة كتب هندسية باللغة العربية مقدمة من كل من :


أ_ الإدارة العامة لتصميم و تطوير المناهج

في المملكة العربية السعودية 

https://tvtc.gov.sa/arabic/departmen...s/default.aspx

بعد الدخول الي الصفحة ادخل علي (الحقائب التدريبية) _من الهامش في اعلي الصفحة_ و تستطيع بعدها التحميل الكتب الخاصة بالكليات و المعاهد الفنية


ب_ وزارة التعليم الفلسطينية 

و هي كتب فنية للمدارس الصناعية مبسطة في المحتوي و باللغة العربية في عدة مجالات

http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/textbooks/12t...2_VandT.htm#a7

http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/textbooks/grade11_VandT.htm#a1


----------

